# What's your V's favourite terrain?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is quite happy wherever we go on our walks really, but she really loves going through woods the best, running and hunting all the time.
What sort of terrain does your V prefer?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd say it has to be a tie between long grass and sand for Riley. She LOVES running through the grass, but the sand she digs in and finds sand crabs to play with. ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We live in the North Downs. Mac loves the hills in the woods. I can't believe how fast he runs between the trees up and down some really steep hills and ledges. I will be walking on the path and all the sudden he sprints up a hill out of sight and I know that with in 10 to 15 paces he will be coming back just screaming down the hill!!!! It is amazing the agility and athletic ability Vs have.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE likes' an open Field and a quail to guide him by! or was that TALL SHIPS? he knows LOL


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy's favorites are deer trails that run through the thickest cover possible, so when his lead gets caught up I have to crawl in after him. And of course open high grass fields that he loves to bounce through and bury his nose in the bumps.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

born36 said:


> I can't believe how fast he runs between the trees up and down some really steep hills and ledges.



Same with Finch! I am in Maine where we have lots of granite ledges lining some of our hiking trails and she scoots right up them and down again, but a couple times I have seen her kind of teeter and pull herself forward and up... it makes my heat skip a beat, but do I really have anything to worry about? Has anyone ever seen their V fall off something like this and get hurt? Not that I'd know how to stop her...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

finch said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe how fast he runs between the trees up and down some really steep hills and ledges.
> ...


Riley (at 6 months) has decided it is fun to try and give me a heart attack by running up and down the vertical walls on the edge of hiking trails. The first time this happened, I thought for sure she had fallen to her death, but next thing I knew she popped back up over the edge of the trail and came running up to me with her tail wagging. I'm beginning to wonder if *I* will survive until her first birthday... lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is the sort of woodland that Ruby loves


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...and after 3 hours she still didn't want to get in te pick-up  (oh she's wearing her new "bling" too, new collar and tag!)


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Rusty is 9 months old now...when he was a pup, prob 10 weeks, we took him to a friends cabin. We had him off leash but of course were watching him closely. Within minutes of being there he ran straight towards the water.... what he didn't realize was there was a small cliff (5 ft) of rocks before the water. I thought I was going to have a heart attack right then and there. I jumped down and grabbed him and put him back up in the yard...my hubby looked and me and goes.....he's a dog, settle down!
We FINALLY got some snow last week here in MN.... you should've seen him...he was FLYING around the yard and digging everywhere. Who knew he would have THAT much fun in the snow! If only we would've gotten more this year... :'(


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine love ANY outside activity. But, if I had to chose one I thought they were more into, it would have to be grasslands where there are Quail or similiar.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel loves the terrain of the woods, where he can explore trees, squirrels, ponds, etc. However we are going on a 5 day vacation on the Oregon Coast at the end of April where we have a beautiful beach (ocean view) front house reserved (Lincoln City), with 4 miles of total beach and Pacific Ocean basically all to ourselves (dog friendly), so I am very curious to see if he prefers this type of terrain or the woods? (most likely both)


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd be hard pressed to find a terrain that Finch didn't like, but she sure loves the beaches here in Maine where there is a little bit of everything... rocks for climbing, sand for running, felled trees for balancing and water for swimming! Here are a couple pics from 2 days ago, pure joy!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie loves grasslands - she does what we call her "vizsla run". She loves the woods. Really anyplace she can run off leash.

She really loves the dog park too - here's a picture of her at ours - right after a HUGE storm. It had a small "lake" and the dogs went crazy in it. She loves to be chased as you can see by this picture.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey and Chloe love the big open bowls surrounded by hills. The grass being green and bushes scattered here and there that may hold "something." When they can run 1/4 mile away and still check back and see me walking steadly behind them is about as good as it gets. :


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep that sounds just like my two. I take them out of town regularly so they can get their fix, and I get mine too ;D We've recently visited the west coast of England, combining rolling hills and the sea, they were in their element running up and down the hills, getting their tummies tickled by the long grass and pouncing after hares. It was a joy to see and we all felt refreshed after 3 days pact full of activities.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Open fields and any place with water. They love to have both. A good run in the fields then leap in the water to cool off. Then tear back off in the field.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto has a blast at the beach! Works for me : )


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Spring has sprung. It may be short lived, but the weather was beautiful today and our 2 hour walk at the local ravine was the best part of my day today. 
Mud, trees, hills, cliffs, rivers, more mud, and lots of dogs to get dirty with! Mischa was on fire today. ;D 

If we go to an open field without any birds, she gets bored quickly. 
She's all about jumping obstacles and dodging trees and brush to shake whoever tries to chase her. 
Everyone we meet ends up with an exhausted dog, and we move onto the next playmate. 8)

Such amazing dogs we have.


----------

